# Windows XP Home ULCPC?



## Widjaja (Jan 18, 2011)

Is there any place you can get the iso?
I am working on an HP mini which I resurrected from the dead but it seems the product key does not get validated in WGA with standard XP home oems.

WGA starts, and tries to install but the only screen which comes up is the one with th3e green circle before gong to a white screen saying done but WGA does not validate windows to get the XP updates.

I think it's because I need the ULCPC XP home which I do not have.

I do not have the original HDD as the customer took it away so I do not have a recovery partition I could reinstall off.


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 18, 2011)

no, hp minis run stock XP home, http://www.mydigitallife.info/2010/...arked-as-not-genuine-by-wga-validation-error/

this error has happened so many times for me


----------



## Solaris17 (Jan 18, 2011)

hmmm I havent seen any of these floating around. Nor have I seen them in the screenshots of technet accounts. Maybe you can call microsoft they will explain the sitch. you read them the product key and they give you a DL link?


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 18, 2011)

I thought it would use a standard XP home even though it says ULCPC at the end.

Ok I'll give the steps in the link a shot.
It just didn't makes sense at all.
I used the HP XP Home OEM I have at work and it activates the product key but WGA comes along and messes the valdation up stopping me from accessing windows updates.
I don't think the WGA validation tool even installs when I am asked to install the WGA validation tool prior to accessing windows XP updates.

I think that's where things go wrong.

Will post back with the results tomorrow when I am back at work.



Solaris17 said:


> hmmm I havent seen any of these floating around. Nor have I seen them in the screenshots of technet accounts. Maybe you can call microsoft they will explain the sitch. you read them the product key and they give you a DL link?



I have a habit of trying to avoid talking to MS support due to the Indian accents.
Puts me off more each time I have to do a CE assist with the HP support desk -_-"


----------



## Bo$$ (Jan 18, 2011)

sure PM me if you need more help


----------



## Widjaja (Jan 19, 2011)

Solved.
Silly mistake.
Clock sync error.
Was in the wrong month.

So if you are trying to validate windows, get to the green circle trying to validate, then get a white screen in the browser, the chances are your time and date are incorrect.

Using the MGAdiag.exe and clicking on resolve now did not work.
I had to manually configure the time an date to resolve the issue.
Once I had changed the time and date, clicking on custom in windows update, WGA screen did not show up this time round and allowed me to carry on with updating windows.


----------

